# Mystery power port



## Kevinf (Apr 4, 2017)

I saw these ports in the box of an older ambulance. I'm wondering what they are intended to connect to? They'd be where you'd expect to find standard 12v automotive ports (cigarette lighter outlets) in the box.


----------



## NPO (Apr 4, 2017)

Kevinf said:


> I saw these ports in the box of an older ambulance. I'm wondering what they are intended to connect to? They'd be where you'd expect to find standard 12v automotive ports (cigarette lighter outlets) in the box.
> 
> View attachment 3693


http://helpful.knobs-dials.com/index.php/Common_plugs_and_connectors#3-Pin_and_4-Pin_DC_Plugs

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 4, 2017)

We had one like that for our old suction.


----------



## res1551cue (Apr 15, 2017)

Hardwired ports for Zoll monitors.


----------

